
Personal aircraft aiming to take off from your home - vmarsy
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Engineering_Technology/TTP2/Personal_aircraft_aiming_to_take_off_from_your_home
======
vmarsy
The startup's website: [http://lilium-aviation.com/](http://lilium-
aviation.com/)

